

Rising Costs: Is Uber’s Market-Demand Pricing Ethical? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/07/rising-costs-is-ubers-market-demand-pricing-ethical/

======
orangecat
Absolutely. Raising prices during high demand increases supply by encouraging
more drivers to work, and it signals to customers that they should consider
other options before using one of the currently scarce cars. I credit them for
taking the socially optimal action, even though they probably knew they'd get
backlash from economically ignorant critics.

